# General > Sport >  Scottish Surfing Championships 16th - 17th March

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Scottish Surfing Championships 16th - 17th March*


One of the major competition in the surf world in Scotland this year.   40th anniversary 1973 - 2013.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

